# New Mad Max Movie



## thebrick (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm pumped! Anybody going with me? Love this stuff. 

MAD MAX: FURY ROAD - Official Movie Site


----------



## srd1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hope its as good as or better than the first. First one was fucking awsome!!!


----------



## humpthebobcat (Apr 17, 2015)

can't wait! also waiting for the new terminator and star wars!!


----------



## Sully (Apr 17, 2015)

Definitely seeing the new Mad Max. Not sure about Terminator Genesis. Saw the second Star Wars trailer today. Looked really good.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 19, 2015)

Hope its good . Have to go to the theater for this one!!!!!!T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

Man, I have been waiting for this movie since I heard it was in production. ..finally. I am trying to get a dude posse to go see this thing, but I may see it at the drive in. So, psyched !

Hawk


----------



## Manticore (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm looking forward to it as well.


----------



## Sully (Apr 21, 2015)

chicken_hawk said:


> Man, I have been waiting for this movie since I heard it was in production. ..finally. I am trying to get a dude posse to go see this thing, but I may see it at the drive in. So, psyched !
> 
> Hawk



You still have a drive-in? Wow. Not many of those left anymore.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 22, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> You still have a drive-in? Wow. Not many of those left anymore.



Yeah it's awesome! It may be a bit run down, but the play two new releases for $10 a person. Kids 10 and under free! You can cook out...whatever...We try to go whenever we can.

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 22, 2015)

Good drives ins were the bomb for action movies.
They are few and far between now.  Hey Chick Dust and I are huge mad max/ road warrior fans . The last one was not on the same level as the firs two.
I still watch it ever so often . This next one is gonna be good especially if the oz guys from the original are involved . push me shove you shove me push you.....
cundilinni wants his hand back.... lol  ha ha . now themz classics ... T


----------



## Sully (May 15, 2015)

Saw it last night. Excellent action movie, with maybe the worlds longest car chase. Gotta see it in the theater. I wrote a longer rundown in the movie thread. No spoilers.


----------



## humpthebobcat (May 15, 2015)

saw it last night too....very entertaining, worth the cost of a ticket for sure!!!


----------



## Ogre (May 16, 2015)

chicken_hawk said:


> Man, I have been waiting for this movie since I heard it was in production. ..finally. I am trying to get a dude posse to go see this thing, but I may see it at the drive in. So, psyched !
> 
> Hawk



Yeah, me and dmob have a date for this. lol


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 18, 2015)

Ogre said:


> Yeah, me and dmob have a date for this. lol



Sweet!


----------



## rangerjockey (May 18, 2015)

This morning on FOX news the movie Geek already saw it five times and its the first 5 star movie of the year.  Doesnt that mean that this little pencil neck sat in the theater over 10 hours......?  ha


----------



## K1 (May 20, 2015)

Will watch it today...I liked the second and third Mad Max movies, wasn't a fan of the first though.


----------



## SURGE (May 21, 2015)

I watched this last night. Was a good movie with no real story line. I don't think it should have been a Mad Max movie though was more of a standalone imo?


----------

